# Schöne neue Online-Welt; oder: Fick dich doch Steam!



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2017)

*Schöne neue Online-Welt; oder: Fick dich doch Steam!*

harter thread-titel, aber in dem fall absolut berechtigt wie ich finde.
steam hat einen key von mir deaktiviert, der im november 2015 (!!!) gekauft wurde.
gefragt wurde ich nicht, handhabe hab ich ebenfalls keine. ich soll mich jetzt an den verkäufer wenden.
nicht mal wer das war, wird mir gesagt (ich meine humble store). 
eine absolute frechheit dieser vorgang in meinen augen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[konto war gedeckt, bevor nachfragen kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Sanador (11. Februar 2017)

Puh, mein Beileid!
Sowas sollte eigentlich nur passieren, wenn der Entwickler bzw Publisher "falsche" Codes (Kreditkartenbetrug, Accountdiebstahl) sperren möchte. Doch falls es von einem autorisierten Händler kommt, ist es womöglich ein Versehen?
Das Problem ist halt, dass der Steam-Support extrem lange für die Bearbeitung von Tickets benötigt. 
Ein klassisches Wartespiel zum Lösen des Problems!


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2017)

Wenn der Key nachweislich irgendwie aus dunklen Quellen stammt (beispielsweise von einem Händler mit gestohlenen Kreditkartendaten bezahlt wurde, Retails die "vom Laster gefallen" waren oder ähnlichen Fällen) hat Steam das Recht *und das ist der wichtigste Punkt an der Sache* auch *die gesetzliche Pflicht* dazu. Das ist keine Kann-Regelung sondern eine fest definierte Muß-Bestimmung. Das liegt nicht im Ermessen von Steam. Die Regelungen sind glasklar und nicht ansatzweise deutbar. Du mußt Dich dann zwecks Schadenersatz an den Verkäufer wenden, wo Du die Ware gekauft hast. So ist nun einmal das Prozedere in so einem Fall. Auch wenn Du der letzte bist, den die sprichwörtlichen "Hunde beißen". 

Das ist ähnlich wie als wenn man irgendeine Ware von Privat oder selbst von einem Händler, der die Ware nicht rechtmäßig erworben hat erwirbt. Da gibt es auch längere Fristen bis die Sache verjährt ist (dies hängt von der Ware und der Schadenhöhe ab um die es sich hier dreht. Dann zieht die Polizei die Ware auch ohne jegliche Ersatzleistung umgehend ein. Beispiel Du kaufst bei Ebay ein Auto, was ein anderer z.B. geklaut hatte oder irgendeine Antiquität (letzteres einfacher, da kein Eigentumsnachweis vorhanden sein muß). Dann sind sowohl Geld wie auch die Ware erst einmal weg und Du bist der Dumme.

Dann mußt Du beim Käufer Dein Recht einfordern (Geld zurück oder die gekaufte Ware gleichwertig ersetzen). So sind nun einmal die Gesetze. Auch wenn es Dich als Kunden und in dem Fall dünnsten Stelle der Kette trifft. Denn dem Händler habhaft zu werden ist bei bewußten Betrugsmaschen meistens nicht mehr möglich. Beim Humblebundle bestehen aber eventuell Chancen. Interessant wäre woher Humblebundle seine Keys bezieht.

Der einzige Weg legal irgendwelche Hehlerware zu erwerben und behalten zu können die aus dubiosen Quellen stammt ist eine Auktion bei einem Auktionshaus (nicht Ebay und Co.). Da können sie Dir die gekaufte Ware nicht mehr wegnehmen. Selbst wenn der Verkäufer die Ware geklaut haben sollte. Das ist die einzige Ausnahme. Denn das Auktionshaus hat die gesetzliche Pflicht, Herkunft, Echtheit und Besitzlage vor einer Veräußerung zu prüfen. Machen sie da einen Fehler und Du erwirbst in gutem Glauben diese Ware, haftet das Auktionshaus. Du mußt die Ware nicht mal zurückgeben. Die Entschädigung muß das Auktionshaus leisten.

Es ist hart aber so sind nun einmal die gesetzlichen Regelungen. Mit solchen Dingen haben wir ab und an bei Gerichtsfällen auch zu tun gehabt (Hehlerei, gestohlene Waren die bei Händlern auftauchen u.ä.)

Steam hier die Schuld zuzuschieben ist vollkommen falsch, da die nur die gesetzliche Vorgaben erfüllen. Wenn sie es nicht täten, kämen sie wegen Unterstützung von Hehlerei selbst dran.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn der Key nachweislich irgendwie aus dunklen Quellen stammt (beispielsweise vom Händler mit gestohlenen Kreditkartendaten bezahlt oder ähnliches) hat Steam Recht dazu.



der key stammt garantiert aus keiner dubiosen quelle, weil ich bei solchen nicht einkaufe.
es war wie gesagt sehr wahrscheinlich der humble store.

und ob steam wirklich das "recht" besitzt, ein gekauftes spiel einfach mal so zu entfernen, lass ich mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2017)

Bei Humble hast du doch ebenfalls einen Account. Wenn du den Key da her hattest, müßtest du dich an die wenden und einen Ersatzkey oder Geld zurück verlangen.  Einen Fehler von Steam sehe ich da eher weniger.


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDealsMeta/comments/5oqodd/psa_castle_of_illusion_steam_keys_revoked/

Es war ein teilweise ein Fehler mit den Keys passiert weil auch Keys von offiziellen Verkäufern verloren ging. Support von deinem Händler anschreiben hilft da nur.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDealsMeta/comments/5oqodd/psa_castle_of_illusion_steam_keys_revoked/
> 
> Es war ein teilweise ein Fehler mit den Keys passiert weil auch Keys von offiziellen Verkäufern verloren ging. Support von deinem Händler anschreiben hilft da nur.



ach, da schau her.
danke wynn!


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der key stammt garantiert aus keiner dubiosen quelle, weil ich bei solche nicht einkaufe.
> es war wie gesagt sehr wahrscheinlich der humble store.
> 
> und ob steam wirklich das "recht" besitzt, ein gekauftes spiel einfach mal so zu entfernen, lass ich einfach mal dahingestellt.



Nochmal: Es geht nicht darum wo Du selbst die Ware eingekauft hast sondern woher der Verkäufer (in dem Falle Humblebundle) den Key vorher bezogen hat oder dessen Vor-Verkäufer oder oder (das weißt Du ja nicht und ist für Dich auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar). Genau darum geht es bei der Regelung. Auch ein seriöser Laden kann mal auf Betrüger hereinfallen. Das genau ist der Punkt. Nicht, daß Du selbst zu einem Hehler gegangen bist. Die Regelung bleibt trotzdem die gleiche. Derjenige ist der Dumme der zuletzt die Ware gekauft, in Besitz und bezahlt hat. Egal wieviele Zwischenhändler es vom Betrüger bis zum Betroffenen gibt.

Nichts desto Trotz kann es natürlich auch sein, daß Wynn Recht hat und Steam im Rahmen einer Groß-Aufräumaßnahme wo das Spiel bekannt ist und 20.000 mal aus dunklen Quellen stammte bei der Säuberungsaktion ausversehen auch Deinen Account mit erwischt hat. Das Problem läßt sich aber (am besten telefonisch) über den Kundensupport lösen.

Und wenn das Spiel aus einer dubiosen Quelle wie vorher beschrieben stammt (und auch wie gesagt egal wieviele Zwischenhändler dazwischen hingen) hätte Steam korrekt gehandelt und auch keinerlei Chancen es anders zu machen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mal kurz recherchiert weil das Problem vielleicht auch irgendwie damit im Zusammenhang stehen könnte, dass Castle of Illusion nicht mehr im Steam Store erhältlich ist. Egal. Du scheinst mit dem Problem nicht alleine zu sein. Ich habe es nur kurz überflogen und so wie es aussieht haben die Betroffenen ihre Keys von unterschiedlichen Anbietern, wo man solche Probleme nicht erwarten würde, wie Indiegala, Green Man Gaming und Bundle Stars. Einige haben das Spiel auch schon wieder in ihrer Bibliothek. Was da genau vorgefallen ist, versuchen die Distributoren gerade zu klären.

Falls dein Spiel sich noch in der Bibliothek befindet, du aber nicht spielen kannst, versuch den Link hier mal. Ansonsten kannst du dich auch hier in das Problem einlesen. Ärgerlich.

Edit: Wynn war schneller.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nochmal: Es geht nicht darum wo Du die Ware eingekauft hast sondern woher der Verkäufer (in dem Falle Humblebundle) den Key vorher bezogen hat (das weißt Du ja nicht und ist für Dich auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar).



doch, in dem fall weiß ich das.
der humble store bekommt seine keys direkt vom hersteller. 



> Derjenige ist der Dumme der zuletzt die Ware gekauft, in Besitz und bezahlt hat. Egal wieviele Zwischenstufen es vom Betrüger bis zum Betroffenen gibt.



aufgrund von was behauptest du das?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2017)

Schau doch einfach in deine HumbleBundle-Einkaufs-Historie. Dann hast du Gewissheit ob der Key von dort stammt und kannst dies Steam/Valve belegen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2017)

Ich glaub michealg geht von dem klassichen fall aus wobei es bei digitalen kauf leichter ist als beim kauf einer realen gegenstandes - hier beispiel von digitaler ware

Person A kauft gegenstand a von Händler B mit geklauten kreditkarten / sonstigen
Person A verkauft gegenstand a an Person C für geld und aktiviert es.
Kreditkartenfirma lässt das Geld zurückbuchen nachdem Person D es gemerkt hat.
Händler B verliert geld - Person A ist nicht erreichbar - Händler wendet sich an Steam, Origin, Uplay, GOG sagt: Hey der gegenstand den Person C aktiviert hat ist illegal - ich möchte das ihr im den gegenstand entzieht.
Person C kriegt meldung ihr gegenstand ist gesperrt - wenden sich sich an Person a die ihnen es verkaufte.

@slb

Der Händler muss es mit steam klären weil - steam aufgrund eines fehlers davon ausgeht das der key illegal ist.  Hätte er das Spiel direkt bei Steam erworben könnte er sich an steam wenden aber hier ist Humble Store der ansprechsparner


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aufgrund von was behauptest du das?



Da liegt er schon richtig. THEORETISCH angenommen, dass Du "Hehlerware" gekauft hast, trifft Dich strafrechtlich natürlich keine Schuld und Du wirst deswegen auch nicht belangt werden. ***Ergänzung: Wenn Du keine Ahnung davon hattest, dass Du Hehlerware gekauft hast***
Allerdings erwirbst Du niemals das Eigentum an der Sache, wenn Du  Diebesgut erworben hast: die Ware wird dann einfach konfisziert und Du wirst nicht entschädigt. 

Du hast aber Ansprüche gegenüber dem Händler (auch Zwischenhändlern), die Dir die Ware verkauft haben - das musst da aber u. U. erst mühsam einklagen.
In der Praxis bedeutet das, dass Du aller Voraussicht nach der Gelackmeierte bist: Geld futsch, Ware weg. 

Aber das nur theoretisch. In Deinem Fall gehe ich in erster Linie von einem Missverständnis aus - gerade der Humblestore ist doch absolut seriös.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2017)

@Spaßbremse: Exakt so. So sieht die gesetzliche Regelung aus. Dabei ist die Art der Ware (physisch, rein digital) vollkommen irrelevant. Es geht um den Punkt, daß man an gestohlener Ware kein Eigentum erwerben kann. Ausnahme war *bislang* wie bereits gesagt der Erwerb bei einer Auktion in einem Auktionshaus (Sonderfall). Weil das Auktionshaus vor dem Verkauf die Sorgfaltspflicht hat die Provinienz (Herkunft) der Ware akribisch zu überprüfen und zu kontrollieren, ob der Verkäufer der Ware der rechtmäßige Eigentümer ist oder nachweislich in Vollmacht des rechtmäßigen Eigentümers handelt. 

Der Käufer einer solchen Ware ist schlußendlich der gelackmeierte, wenn er die Ware woanders erwirbt.

Und selbst da kann es bei Auktionen (wenn hier internationale gesetzliche Regelungen ins Spiel kommen wie z.B. bei USA-Auktionen) extrem verwirrend werden, da hier unterschiedliche rechtliche Grundlagen (Land Käufer, Verkäufer, Auktionsland) beachtet werden müssen die teilweise diametral sind. Z.B. kann in Holland nach 3 Jahren ein gestohlenes Auto Eigentum eines anderen werden. Und so eine Regelung innerhalb der EU-Staaten! 

Da gab es vor "kurzem" mal einen Fall von einem Mercedes 500K. Der wurde 1945 von US-Militärangehörigen in Deutschland von einem Bauerngut geklaut (das Gut und der Wagen gehört der Familie Prym).

Der Wagen wurde im Anschluß in die USA gebracht, dort in späterer Zeit irgendwann einmal aufwändig restauriert, umlackiert von grün auf rot und über ein US-Auktionshaus versteigert. Der damalige Käufer und nun Verkäufer wollte den Wagen nun vor 2-3 Jahren erneut in den USA versteigern (Wert um die 3-5 Mio).

Die ursprüngliche deutsche Besitzerfamilie bekam davon Wind (weil sie jahrzehnte nach dem eigenen Wagen gesucht hatte), hat auch sämtliche Dokumentationen und VIN zu dem Wagen. Diese hat die Auktion im Nachgang gestoppt und den Wagen sicherstellen lassen. Jetzt läuft ein großes Verfahren, daß wohl zu einem Präzedenzfall werden soll. Der Ausgang ist mir noch nicht bekannt.

Prozess um Mercedes 500 K: Wem gehört das Drei-Millionen-Auto?* - SPIEGEL ONLINE

PS: Sehe gerade, daß Familie Prym ihren Wagen wiederbekommen hat:

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...r-nach-70-jahren-wiederentdeckt-13785568.html

Das ist wohl der Präzedenzfall daß man sich jetzt nicht mal mehr bei Auktionen darauf verlassen kann, gekaufte Ware behalten zu können. Allerdings ist der entsprechende Streitwert auch außergewöhnlich hoch.


----------



## Zybba (11. Februar 2017)

@Bonkic:
Ist doch kein Grund direkt an die Decke zu gehen.
Besser erst einmal recherchieren, bevor man wild anfängt zu beleidigen.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Spaßbremse: Exakt so. So sieht die gesetzliche Regelung aus. Dabei ist die Art der Ware (physisch, rein digital) vollkommen irrelevant. Es geht um den Punkt, daß man an gestohlener Ware kein Eigentum erwerben kann. Ausnahme war *bislang* wie bereits gesagt der Erwerb bei einer Auktion in einem Auktionshaus (Sonderfall). Weil das Auktionshaus vor dem Verkauf die Sorgfaltspflicht hat die Provinienz (Herkunft) der Ware akribisch zu überprüfen und zu kontrollieren, ob der Verkäufer der Ware der rechtmäßige Eigentümer ist oder nachweislich in Vollmacht des rechtmäßigen Eigentümers handelt.



ihr redet vom in diesem fall nicht möglichen gutgläubigen erwerb von sachen. mal abgesehen davon, dass diese regelung sehr wahrscheinlich nicht ohne weiteres (oder gar nicht) auf software anwendbar ist: der eigentümer (oder in diesem fall: rechteinhaber) muss mir zunächst mal nachweisen, dass ich die sache nicht gutgläubig erwerben konnte. 
tut valve bzw der publisher das (ich spreche allgemein, weil es in meinem fall wohl eh nicht zutrifft)? nein! der steam-user wird vor vollendete tatsachen gestellt.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> @Bonkic:
> Ist doch kein Grund direkt an die Decke zu gehen.
> Besser erst einmal recherchieren, bevor man wild anfängt zu beleidigen.



ach göttchen: ich hab einem unternehmen nahegelegt, sich selbst zu penetrieren. 
das ist doch keine beleidigung im eigentlichen sinne.
ich hab ja nicht gesagt, gaben soll sich ***. das wäre was anderes. 

und an die decke gegangen bin ich ebenfalls nicht.
mir gehts mehr ums prinzip, das spiel an sich ist mir eigentlich egal, und einen verweis darauf, weshalb steam und co. vielleicht doch nicht ganz so toll sind.
ich bin kein steam-hater, weißgott nicht. ich nutze den service vermutlich länger als die meisten anderen hier und war auch eigentlich immer zufrieden.


----------



## Zybba (11. Februar 2017)

Du wirkst aber schon recht aufgebracht.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ihr redet vom in diesem fall nicht möglichen gutgläubigen erwerb von sachen. mal abgesehen davon, dass diese regelung sehr wahrscheinlich nicht ohne weiteres (oder gar nicht) auf software anwendbar ist: der eigentümer (oder in diesem fall: rechteinhaber) muss mir zunächst mal nachweisen, dass ich die sache nicht gutgläubig erwerben konnte.
> tut valve bzw der publisher das (ich spreche allgemein, weil es in meinem fall wohl eh nicht zutrifft)? nein! der steam-user wird vor vollendete tatsachen gestellt.



Nochmals (Du begreifst es offensichtlich immer noch nicht): Wenn in irgendeiner Form nachgewiesen werden kann, daß der Key XYZ den Du in der Steambibliothek hast von irgendeinem in der Käuferreihe vor Dir nicht mit regulärer Bezahlung "erworben"/genommen worden ist sondern (egal von wem) geklaut wurde/mit falschen Kreditkartendaten bezahlt wurde (und wenn es 5, 10 oder 50 Kaufabwicklungen vor Dir war oder auch nur 1) ist das Thema durch und Du die Ware los. Punkt aus Ende. Da wird auch nicht diskutiert, warum wieso weshalb und wer das war und wieso. Das Thema ist durch und Du schaust erst einmal in die Röhre. Du mußt dann zusehen, wie Du Dein Geld zurückbekommst. Der vor Dir (falls unschuldig) ebenso u.s.w. bis hin zum Ursprung des Problems. Dabei ist es auch vollkommen Banane um was für eine Ware es sich handelt (ob es sich um Software handelt oder um irgendeine physische Ware). Das ist vollkommen unerheblich.

Dabei ist das Thema gutgläubiger Erwerb oder nicht (auch mit/ohne Wissen daß es sich um Hehlerware handelt) ebenfalls totale Banane. Das interessiert in dem Moment vorerst einmal auch 0,0. Das wäre dann im weiteren Verlauf maximal ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz, wenn man Dir nachweisen könnte, daß Du von Hehlerware gewußt hast. Das ändert nichts am vorläufigen Ablauf Geld und Ware weg.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du begreifst es offensichtlich immer noch nicht.



wer hier wie üblich nichts begreift, bist du, lieber herr g.
du schilderst im folgenden den ablauf, nicht ob dieser rechtens ist. 
lass es einfach gut sein.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2017)

Nochmals (lesen sollte helfen). Ich habe das bereits zum zigsten mal in dem Thread geschrieben. Das ist die deutsche Gesetzesregelung. Ohne Möglichkeit einer Deutung oder Andersauslegung. Punkt. Rede ich so chinesisch oder was ?


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nochmals (lesen sollte helfen). Das ist Deutsche Gesetzregelung. Punkt. Rede ich so chinesisch oder was ?



...sagt der mann, der zwischen lebenslang und lebenslänglich unterscheidet und dann immer noch nicht begriffen hat, was das eigentlich bedeutet.
komm mal ein bißchen von deinem hohen ross runter, würde ich dir empfehlen.

jetzt isses aber wieder gut mit der privat-fehde. hier gehts um was anderes. danke.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer hier wie üblich nichts begreift, bist du, lieber herr g.
> du schilderst im folgenden den ablauf, nicht ob dieser rechtens ist.
> lass es einfach gut sein.



Ein sinnloser Streit bringt niemanden weiter.

Ich selbst gehe ja davon aus, dass Du keine geklauten Keys verwendest. Ich halte das einfach für ein Missverständnis.


----------



## McDrake (11. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ein sinnloser Streit bringt niemanden weiter.
> 
> Ich selbst gehe ja davon aus, dass Du keine geklauten Keys verwendest. Ich halte das einfach für ein Missverständnis.


Wobei man NIE zu 100% sicher sein, wenn man nicht direkt beim Publisher den Key kauft.
Und darum gehts doch in der Argumentation.
Egal wo man etwas kauft und mit welchem Wissen man was kauft:
Ist es Hehlerware, hat der Endkunde das Nachsehen.
Ob bei Gamekeys, Tickets oder gepanschtem Wein.

Ich glaub, hier wurde wiedermal zu sehr auf persönlichem Empfinden (wem oder was auch gegenüber) argumentiert, als auf das ursprüngliche Problem einzugehen.

Ist allerdings auch MEINE Interpretation der Diskussion 
[emoji14]


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2017)

Genau das ist der Punkt. Du hast als Kunde dann die A-Karte gezogen. Wie ich das hier schon zum (wievielten?) mal geschrieben habe. Und wie es 3-4 andere ebenso geschrieben haben (u.a. Spaßbremse) ? Da gibt es keinerlei Interpretationsspielraum/Verwirrung wie bei der Blödsinnsbegrifflichkeit lebenslänglich/lebenslang.

Googlen sollte hier echt helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach, da schau her.
> danke wynn!



vlt wäre es nun angebracht, den Titel und Startpost anzupassen ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt wäre es nun angebracht, den Titel und Startpost anzupassen ^^


Aber dann bleibt der Clickbait aus... [emoji50] 

[emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Februar 2017)

hatte das auch, als mir Steam meine GTA 5-Vorbestellung storniert hatte
Allerdings hab ich den Key auch auf g2a gekauft, daher hat mich das nicht überrascht.
Zumal ich auch von denen dann mein Geld wiederbekommen habe. Ärgerlich war's trotzdem.


----------



## TheSinner (13. Februar 2017)

Das was MichaelG hier gesagt hat ist absolut zutreffend nach Gesetzeslage fürchte ich. Das hat etwas damit zu tun, dass an Diebesgut kein gutgläubiger Erwerb möglich ist weil das Gesetz das Interesse am Erhalt des Eigentums durch den Eigentümer höher als das Interesse des gutgläubigen Erwerbers an einem wirksamen Rechtserwerb bewertet. Das ist auch gut so, in aller Regel. Es verhindert beispielsweise dass ich morgen in deine Wohnung einbreche, dir den Fernseher stehle, du mich dabei ertappst, ich meinem Kumpel der dich dann überwältigt vor deinen Augen den Fernseher verkaufe und du ihn niemals zurückfordern könntest, weil er ihn ja schließlich erworben hat. Da ich dann aber u.A. ein Dieb wäre, kann ich dein Eigentum gar nicht veräußern, ich habe schließlich kein Eigentumsrecht an deinem Fernseher.

Ändern wir die Situation und sagen wir ich hab dir den Fernseher gemopst und du hast weitergeratzt, ich verkauf ihn meinem Hehler und nun kommt mein Kumpel in dessen Laden und erwirbt den Fernseher dort. Dann könnte mein Kumpel glaubhaft gutgläubigen Erwerb beteuern, sprich: er ahnte nicht dass der Fernseher Diebesgut ist weil mein Hehler ein sehr seriös wirkender Mensch ist und auch sonst alles koscher war.

Dennoch würde mein Kumpel den Fernseher nicht behalten dürfen, weil er Diebesgut ist und weder ich noch der Hehler jemals Eigentumsrecht erworben haben an ihm. Dabei gibt es keine zwei Auslegungen, Diebesgut kann NIEMALS durch Nichteigentümer veräußert werden. Weil eben das Gesetz, wie eingangs erwähnt, den Eigentumserhalt höher bewertet als den gutgläubigen Erwerb.

Drittes Szenario - und jetzt wirds richtig kurios: Ich hab dir nie einen Fernseher entwendet, stattdessen hast du mir deinen Fernseher geliehen. Ich bin aber eine geldgeile Kameradensau und verkauf ihn jetzt an meinen Kumpel. Nun hast du zwar einen Anspruch auf Ausgleich bei mir, der Fernseher ist allerdings (und bleibt auch) weg, zumindest wenn der Käufer gutgläubig erwerben konnte. Zum Beispiel wenn ich Kaufmann wäre oder zufälligerweise dich in Eigentumsangelegenheiten vertrete etc., es also keinen zwingenden Grund gibt an der Rechtmäßigkeit des Verkaufs zu zweifeln. Der Fernseher ist weg, bleibt weg und ich setz mich ab in die Karibik und du? Du hast Pech gehabt. Doof gelaufen, die Kohle siehst du nie wieder :p. Der Kumpel kann hier übrigens bösgläubig erwerben wenn er Zweifel an meiner Rechtmäßigkeit haben müsste, z.B. wenn ich den Fernseher der 4.000 Euro wert ist für 20 Euro und ne Kiste Bier anbiete. Das KANN kein legitimes Geschäft sein.

So ist die Rechtslage hierbei in Deutschland und erwirbst du also Diebesgut (Kreditkartendiebstahl etc.) hast du schlicht und ergreifend die Arschkarte gezogen. Du kannst die Ware nicht behalten weil sie niemals dir gehört hat, egal wie sehr du das anders sehen wirst wollen. Sie hat einfach niemals, jemals, zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt dir gehört, egal wie gutgläubig dein Erwerb war.

Falls du das selbst mal im Original lesen versuchen magst:
§ 935 Absatz 1 BGB

Willkommen im Jurastudium - bitte den Verstand zugunsten von Vater Staat abstellen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2017)

noch mal: wie ich schon sagte, ist das rechtsprinzip des gutgläubigen erwerbs (das durchaus sinn macht) zunächst einmal nicht ohne weiteres oder (eher) gar nicht auf software anwendbar.
selbst wenn, und das ist ja mein eigentlicher kritikpunkt, valve müsste erst mal belegen, dass es sich um einen "unrechtmäßig" erworbenen key handelt. das geschieht aber gerade nicht! der steam-user wird vor vollendete tatsachen gestellt. das ist der punkt, den michaelg offenbar nicht kapiert oder kapieren will: "valve macht es so, also ist es in ordnung!" nein, das ist es eben nicht (zwingend)!

[hier gehts übrigens schon längst nicht mehr um mich oder meinen fall. ich spreche allgemein.]


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> selbst wenn, und das ist ja mein eigentlicher kritikpunkt, valve müsste erst mal belegen, dass es sich um einen "unrechtmäßig" erworbenen key handelt. das geschieht aber gerade nicht! der steam-user wird vor vollendete tatsachen gestellt. das ist der punkt, den michaelg offenbar nicht kapiert oder kapieren will: "valve macht es so, also ist es in ordnung!" nein, das ist es eben nicht (zwingend)!



Nein, müssen sie nach ihrer Auffassung nicht.

Auszug aus den Nutzerbedingungen:



> C. Kündigung durch Valve
> Valve ist berechtigt, Ihr Benutzerkonto oder ein bestimmtes Abonnement/bestimmte Abonnements in den folgenden Fällen jederzeit zu löschen: (a) Valve stellt generell die Bereitstellung von Abonnements für Abonnenten in einer vergleichbaren Situation ein, oder (b) Sie verstoßen gegen Bedingungen der vorliegenden Vereinbarung (einschließlich etwaiger Abonnementbedingungen oder Nutzungsrichtlinien). Für den Fall, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto oder ein bestimmtes Abonnement von Valve aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen die vorliegende Vereinbarung oder wegen regelwidrigen oder rechtswidrigen Verhaltens gekündigt oder gelöscht wird, haben Sie keinerlei Anspruch auf eine Erstattung von Zahlungen, insbesondere haben Sie keinen Anspruch auf eine Erstattung von Abonnementgebühren oder von in Ihrer Steam-Börse (Steam Wallet) vorhandenem, nicht verbrauchtem Guthaben.



und 



> A. AUSSCHLÜSSEVALVE UND DIE VERBUNDUNTERNEHMEN UND LEISTUNGSERBRINGER VON VALVE SCHLIESSEN HIERMIT AUSDRÜCKLICH (I) JEGLICHE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG IN BEZUG AUF DAS STEAM-ANGEBOT, DIE VERTRAGSGEGENSTÄNDLICHEN INHALTE UND LEISTUNGEN UND DIE ABONNEMENTS SOWIE (II) JEGLICHE NACH ANGLO-AMERIKANISCHEM COMMON LAW VORGESEHENEN PFLICHTEN IN BEZUG AUF DAS STEAM-ANGEBOT, DIE VERTRAGSGEGENSTÄNDLICHEN INHALTE UND LEISTUNGEN UND DIE ABONNEMENTS AUS, WOBEI DIES INSBESONDERE FÜR EINE HAFTUNG AUFGRUND VON FAHRLÄSSIGKEIT UND WEGEN UNFACHMÄNNISCHER LEISTUNGSERBRINGUNG GILT. DAS STEAM-ANGEBOT, DIE VERTRAGSGEGENSTÄNDLICHEN INHALTE UND LEISTUNGEN, DIE ABONNEMENT-LEISTUNGEN SOWIE JEGLICHE DIESBEZÜGLICH VERFÜGBAREN DATEN UND INFORMATIONEN WERDEN „WIE GELIEFERT“ UND „SO LANGE DER VORRAT REICHT“ SOWIE „MIT SÄMTLICHEN ETWA VORHANDENEN FEHLERN“ UNTER AUSSCHLUSS JEGLICHER GEWÄHRLEISTUNG GLEICH WELCHER ART UND OB AUSDRÜCKLICH ODER STILLSCHWEIGEND VEREINBART, BEREITGESTELLT, WOBEI INSBESONDERE EINE STILLSCHWEIGENDE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG DER MARKTGÄNGIGKEIT, DER EIGNUNG FÜR EINEN BESTIMMTEN ZWECK UND DER FREIHEIT VON RECHTEN DRITTER AUSGESCHLOSSEN IST. JEGLICHE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG IM ZUSAMMENHANG MIT VERSTÖSSEN IM SINNE DES PARAGRAPHEN 2-312 DES US-AMERIKANISCHEN EINHEITLICHEN HANDELSGESETZBUCHES (SECTION 2-312 UNIFORM COMMERCIAL CODE) UND/ODER EINEM SONSTIGEN VERGLEICHBAREN GESETZ EINES US-BUNDESSTAATES WIRD HIERMIT AUSDRÜCKLICH AUSGESCHLOSSEN. DARÜBER HINAUS BESTEHT KEINERLEI RECHTSMÄNGELHAFTUNG ODER SONSTIGE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG IN BEZUG AUF EINE UNGESTÖRTE NUTZUNG IHRERSEITS ODER EINE BERECHTIGUNG MIT BLICK AUF DAS STEAM-ANGEBOT, DIE VERTRAGSGEGENSTÄNDLICHEN INHALTE UND LEISTUNGEN, DIE ABONNEMENT-LEISTUNGEN ODER INFORMATIONEN, DIE IN DIESEM ZUSAMMENHANG ZUR VERFÜGUNG STEHEN.
> ETWA WEGEN EINES VERTRAGSVERSTOSSES NACH PARAGRAPH 2-312 DES US-AMERIKANISCHEN EINHEITLICHEN HANDELSGESETZBUCHES (SECTION 2.312 UNIFORM COMMERCIAL CODE) ZUSTEHENDE GEWÄHRLEISTUNGSRECHTE SIND AUSDRÜCKLICH AUSGESCHLOSSEN.




Ein Hinweis, dass Valve einen entsprechenden Nachweis führen müsste, der das mutmaßliche "Fehlverhalten" eindeutig belegt, findet sich nirgends.

Im Klartext heißt das letztlich, dass Valve nach ihrer eigenen Überzeugung ALLES darf und Du als Kunde quasi nix zu melden hast. Das kollidiert sicherlich mehrfach mit den doch recht starken Verbraucherschutzrechten innerhalb der EU, oder speziell Deutschlands - aber im Endeffekt bist Du immer erstmal der Depp, weil Valve im Prinzip völlig willkürlich schalten und walten kann, solange niemand bereit ist, die Brüder einmal in Grund und Boden zu klagen.

Ich stimme mit Dir vollkommen überein, dass Valves Verhalten in diesem Fall eigentlich unter aller Sau ist, aber das ist nicht der Punkt. 



> [hier gehts übrigens schon längst nicht mehr um mich oder meinen fall. ich spreche allgemein.]



Du hast letztlich nur zwei, bzw. drei Optionen:

1. Valve mit rechtlichen Schritten drohen (teuer, aufwändig, ungewisses Ergebnis)
2. Nie wieder Steam nutzen.
3. Ärger runterschlucken und Angelegenheit vergessen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2017)

Bremse schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, müssen sie nach ihrer Auffassung nicht.



natürlich.
nur kann in agbs, sofern sie hier überhaupt gültig sind, jeder grundsätzlich mal reinschreiben, was er will.
das weißt du genausogut wie ich.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2017)

... der springende Punkt ist in dieser "schönen neuen Onlinewelt", dass du erstmal den Schaden hast. Punkt.

Das ist der Grund, warum ich schon immer skeptisch gg.über Plattformen wie Steam & Co. eingestellt war und auch noch bin, trotzdem musste ich mir schon häufig von Usern, IMO u.a. doomkeeper und Co., anhören, wie rückständig ich doch sei und Valve ( & Co. ) wollen nur das Beste und überhaupt!!1

Am Arsch.

Ob die Punkte rechtens sind, ich denke, da sind wir uns alle einig das einige in Deutschland in der Form nicht lange Bestand hätten ... nur wenn niemand etwas macht, ändert sich auch nichts.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... der springende Punkt ist in dieser "schönen neuen Onlinewelt", dass du erstmal den Schaden hast. Punkt.
> 
> Das ist der Grund, warum ich schon immer skeptisch gg.über Plattformen wie Steam & Co. eingestellt war und auch noch bin, trotzdem musste ich mir schon häufig von Usern, IMO u.a. doomkeeper und Co., anhören, wie rückständig ich doch sei und Valve ( & Co. ) wollen nur das Beste und überhaupt!!1
> 
> ...



danke.


----------



## TheSinner (14. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> noch mal: wie ich schon sagte, ist das rechtsprinzip des gutgläubigen erwerbs (das durchaus sinn macht) zunächst einmal nicht ohne weiteres oder (eher) gar nicht auf software anwendbar.
> selbst wenn, und das ist ja mein eigentlicher kritikpunkt, valve müsste erst mal belegen, dass es sich um einen "unrechtmäßig" erworbenen key handelt. das geschieht aber gerade nicht! der steam-user wird vor vollendete tatsachen gestellt. das ist der punkt, den michaelg offenbar nicht kapiert oder kapieren will: "valve macht es so, also ist es in ordnung!" nein, das ist es eben nicht (zwingend)!
> 
> [hier gehts übrigens schon längst nicht mehr um mich oder meinen fall. ich spreche allgemein.]



Das Thema Software und Sache oder Werkvertrag ist eines das sowohl deine als auch meine Interpretationen nicht berühren werden und wird wohl noch für längere Zeit strittig bleiben. Im Endeffekt hat Software Aspekte von beidem, einerseits ist da die schöpferische individuell angepasste Leistung (Werkvertrag), andererseits existieren Datenträger von Software (bewegliche Sache). Das werden wir zwei hier ganz sicher nicht lösen - ich tendiere hier allerdings zur Sache, da Software bei Steam nur "behelfsmäßig" als Non-Datenträger vertrieben wird, es ist ein Ersatz für Datenträger, also folgt es im Wesentlichen mMn den Merkmalen von Datenträgern. 

Was das Thema Nachweispflicht angeht.. tja das sieht ziemlich finster für dich aus. Steam agierte hier nicht als Verkäufer wenn du den Key woanders erworben hast und hat daher auch null Nachweispflicht dir gegenüber, sie agieren als Plattform zum Betrieb der Software und du hast lediglich die Lizenz dazu erworben - aber eben auch diese nicht bei Steam sondern beim eigentlichen Verkäufer. Genau deshalb musst du dich ja auch an diesen wenden und eben NICHT an Steam. Steam war hier weder der Verkäufer noch Eigentümer, sie sind hier einfach "raus" an der Stelle. Hättest du den Key direkt bei Steam gekauft, sähe das anders aus. Haste aber nicht. Und genau deshalb hast du auch Pech gehabt was Steam angeht und da kannst du nun drüber lamentieren soviel du magst: es ist und bleibt so wie es ist, so hart das klingt.

Dass das nicht die feine Art ist, kein Thema. Dass das nicht unbedingt 1A Kundenservice ist, kein Thema. Aber rechtlich? Das sieht ziemlich hieb- und stichfest aus - denn Verkäufer war jemand Anderes und für diesen kann durchaus Nachweispflicht bestehen (ist wieder ein ganzes Kapitel für sich und ich mag wirklich nicht auf alle Details eingehen), schließlich hat jener Verkäufer dir Keys verkauft und ob diese nun rechtmäßig erworben wurden oder nicht ist der eigentliche Fall um den es hier gehen müsste.

Du kannst da Steam solange für beschimpfen wie du magst, es bringt dir nur halt eben genau nichts. Nicht dass bei Steam alles koscher wäre, aber hier in diesem Fall - und du willst da ja generell drüber reden - hast du wirklich einfach nicht die Richtigen im Visier und genau darauf verweist dich Steam auch.

PS: Es wäre schön wenn das Ganze auch ohne Anfeindungen und persönliche Kleinkriege ginge. Ich bekomm da nämlich immer so'n Zucken von in den Fingerspitzen und muss mir bissige Kommentare sehr verkneifen. Das gilt übrigens allgemein, nicht nur für dich, Bonkic, keine Sorge. Es ist ein Scheißthema und ich versteh definitiv auch den Frust dahinter aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt wenig Lust da weiter drauf zu antworten und es zu erläutern wenn ich mich wie im deutschen Frühmittelalter fühlen muss dabei


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> [...]


Es geht nicht darum, ob du es juristisch erklären kannst, ob und wie ein Spiel erworben wurde und ob der Erwerber nur Lizenznehmer ist, es geht um die technische Möglichkeit, einfach so und nach einem sehr merkwürdigen Zeitraum (!), dass Spiele aus deiner Bibliothek entfernt werden können.

Schlussendlich ist Steam hier der Mittelsmann zwischen dem User, Lizenznehmer, und dem Anbieter der Keys, nennen wir ihn mal Lizenzgeber. 

Hier erwarte ich einfach, dass der Mittelsmann beide Seiten anhört bzw. die Bedenken des Lizenzgebers offen kommuniziert und nicht gleich die größtmögliche Keule, das Sperren von gesamten Spielen, rausholt. Vergleich das mit dem deutschen Gesetz und was hier für Hürden erbracht werden müssen. Ich erwähne in dem Kontext immer wieder den kleinen Handwerker, der ein gesamtes Bad umbaut und dann auf seiner Rechnung sitzen bleibt. Mit deiner "Argumentationslogik" würde es bedeuten, dass sich der Handwerker Zugang zur Wohnung verschaffen kann / darf und die installierten Sanitärobjekte demontieren darf und solange einbehalten darf, bis die Klärung herbei geführt wurde.

Solltest du wirklich Jura studieren bzw. etwas tiefer in der Materie stecken, dann wird dir sofort klar, dass der Handwerker nach deutschem Recht nicht in der Lage ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob du es juristisch erklären kannst, ob und wie ein Spiel erworben wurde und ob der Erwerber nur Lizenznehmer ist ...



Dazu kommt, dass wir in Europa natürlich nicht nur Lizenznehmer sind sondern zunächst mal Eigentümer der gekauften Spiele, sofern legal erworben. Egal was Valve oder sonstwer behauptet. Da Valve hier verkauft müssen sie sich eigentlich an die hier geltenden Gesetze halten. Was eine Eigentumsübertragung einschließt. Das löschen eines so gekauften Spieles wäre also im Zweifel ein direkter Diebstahl, der zur Anzeige gebracht werden kann.
Aber wie ja schon erwähnt wurde, solange man sie nicht verklagt können die letztlich machen, was immer sie wollen.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich.
> nur kann in agbs, sofern sie hier überhaupt gültig sind, jeder grundsätzlich mal reinschreiben, was er will.
> das weißt du genausogut wie ich.



Exakt das, was Rabowke noch ergänzt hat.


----------



## Catalano (14. Februar 2017)

Das ist ja wirklich schlimm, was ich hier so lese. Da kann ich die Wut sehr gut nachvollziehen. Auch ich werde im Leben von Firmen und Behörden ausgeraubt. Da kann man nichts gegen tun. Ansonsten müsste man im Leben hunderte Anklagen starten, die man nicht gewinnen kann. 

Ich glaube, ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich mal mit GTA 4, das ich mir nagelneu im Laden gekauft hatte. 
Wir leben in einer Welt voll Schei...e.


----------



## TheSinner (14. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob du es juristisch erklären kannst, ob und wie ein Spiel erworben wurde und ob der Erwerber nur Lizenznehmer ist, es geht um die technische Möglichkeit, einfach so und nach einem sehr merkwürdigen Zeitraum (!), dass Spiele aus deiner Bibliothek entfernt werden können.



Doch, genau darum geht es formell da ich nicht über den Kundenservice von Valve spreche. Täte ich das, ginge es tatsächlich darum. Tu ich aber eben nicht da ich ihn seit eh und je mangelhaft finde und es mMn müßig ist darüber zu reden, man sieht es ja am Beispiel hier ganz eindeutig.



> Schlussendlich ist Steam hier der Mittelsmann zwischen dem User, Lizenznehmer, und dem Anbieter der Keys, nennen wir ihn mal Lizenzgeber.
> 
> Hier erwarte ich einfach, dass der Mittelsmann beide Seiten anhört bzw. die Bedenken des Lizenzgebers offen kommuniziert und nicht gleich die größtmögliche Keule, das Sperren von gesamten Spielen, rausholt. Vergleich das mit dem deutschen Gesetz und was hier für Hürden erbracht werden müssen. Ich erwähne in dem Kontext immer wieder den kleinen Handwerker, der ein gesamtes Bad umbaut und dann auf seiner Rechnung sitzen bleibt. Mit deiner "Argumentationslogik" würde es bedeuten, dass sich der Handwerker Zugang zur Wohnung verschaffen kann / darf und die installierten Sanitärobjekte demontieren darf und solange einbehalten darf, bis die Klärung herbei geführt wurde.



Nope. Denn hierbei handelt es sich um Werkverträge und hättest du meinen Beitrag entsprechend aufmerksam gelesen, gehe ich davon bei Software in diesem Sinne nicht aus. Das habe ich explizit so geschrieben, daher geh ich auf dein Beispiel auch nicht näher ein da es an der Realität mMn vorbeigeht.




> Solltest du wirklich Jura studieren bzw. etwas tiefer in der Materie stecken, dann wird dir sofort klar, dass der Handwerker nach deutschem Recht nicht in der Lage ist.



Habe, steckte. Vergangenheit. Zum Glück.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Doch, genau darum geht es formell da ich nicht über den Kundenservice von Valve spreche. Täte ich das, ginge es tatsächlich darum. Tu ich aber eben nicht da ich ihn seit eh und je mangelhaft finde und es mMn müßig ist darüber zu reden, man sieht es ja am Beispiel hier ganz eindeutig.


D.h. Bonkic redet über Sachverhalt A, du redest über Sachverhalt B und auf meinen Hinweis, dass wir über Sachverhalt A sprechen, erklärst du mir Nachdruck, dass du über Sachverhalt B sprechen möchtest.

Verstehe.



> Nope. Denn hierbei handelt es sich um Werkverträge und hättest du meinen Beitrag entsprechend aufmerksam gelesen, gehe ich davon bei Software in diesem Sinne nicht aus. Das habe ich explizit so geschrieben, daher geh ich auf dein Beispiel auch nicht näher ein da es an der Realität mMn vorbeigeht.


... das musst du mir jetzt schon erklären, warum geht mein Beispiel an der Realität vorbei?

Der von mir geschilderte Sachverhalt passiert tagtäglich überall in Deutschland.  

Selbstverständlich ist auch mir klar, dass beiden Rechtsgeschäften komplett andere Sachverhalte zu Grunde liegen ... sollen aber exakt diese Diskussion anstoßen, warum wird das eine so, das andere so gehandelt.

Aber wir drehen uns hier wohl diskussionstechnisch im Kreis ...


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2017)

Grundsätzlich sind wir hier doch alle einer Meinung, dass Valve's/Steam's Verhalten -zumindest von einem moralischen Standpunkt aus gesehen- hier unter aller Sau ist. 

Die Frage ist, stoßen sie wirklich gegen geltende Gesetze. Gegen deutsches/europäisches Recht? Möglicherweise. Ich bin ja nur ein juristischer Laie, bin aber skeptisch, ob nicht so einige Punkte ihrer AGB mit dem BGB kollidieren würden.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass Valve sich zu 100% an die Gesetze Washingtons (des Staates) hält; Rechte anderer Länder sind dagegen für US-Unternehmen oft nur...bedingt interessant. 

Letztlich läuft es, wie so oft, einfach auf das "Recht des Stärkeren" heraus. 
Wie gesagt, solange niemand solche Konzerne -erfolgreich- verklagt, werden die den Teufel tun und ihre Geschäftspraktiken ändern.

Wer aber Google nur kurz bemüht, wird schnell feststellen, dass z. B. Verbraucherschutzvereinigung in den letzten Jahren schon mehrfach vor Gericht gegen Valve den Kürzeren gezogen haben.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob du es juristisch erklären kannst, ob und wie ein Spiel erworben wurde und ob der Erwerber nur Lizenznehmer ist, es geht um die technische Möglichkeit, einfach so und nach einem sehr merkwürdigen Zeitraum (!), dass Spiele aus deiner Bibliothek entfernt werden können.


 Auf das normale Leben umgemünzt ist das in der Tat ein wenig so, als würde eine Person, der was geklaut wurde, den Gegenstand dann einfach selber wiederholen. Natürlich kann man es bei Lizenzen nicht ganz 1:1 so vergleichen, aber es stellt sich in der tat die Frage, ob Steam nicht zuerst rechtlich einen Antrag auf Entzug stellen müsste und der Nutzer davon im Vorfeld erfahren "muss". Da müsste man mal grundsätzlich klären, ob eine AGB a la "falls ein Key erst nach einer erfolgreichen Aktivierung als ungültig erkannt wird, können wir die Lizenz entziehen" in Ordnung ist.

Ich überlege grad, ob man dazu ein anderes Beispiel aus dem "realen" Leben nehmen kann... nehmen wir mal an, dass man in einem Freizeitpark für einige der aufwendigeren Fahrgeschäfte Tickets kaufen kann, und wer häufiger in den Park kommt kann auch ne Art Dauerkarten-Ticket kaufen. Jetzt bekommt der Park Wind davon, dass manche der Dauerkarten-Tickets gut gefälscht sind und aus Shops wie Ticketz_4less.ru stammen - die erkennt der Park nur anhand der Ticketnummer, die für echte Tickets nicht verwendet wird. Da kann doch der Park dann, wenn Gäste bei einem Fahrgeschäft ein falsches Ticket nutzen wollen, genauer hinsehen und dann das Ticket auch für ungültig erklären selbst dann, wenn der Gast in den Monaten zuvor schon 20 mal im Park war und stets das Fahrgeschäft nutzen durfte - oder nicht? Und das Dauerkarten-Ticket wäre halt die Analogie zur Spiele-Lizenz, der Park = Steam (für die Dummen unter uns...  ). 

Ob der Park sich damit einen Gefallen tut, ist natürlich eine ganz andere Frage - aber ob/dass er das darf...? ^^  und wie lassen bei dem Beispiel mal eh außen vor, dass man heutzutage selbstverständlich einen im System verifizierbaren Barcode fürs Ticket verwenden würde, damit das Beispiel funktioniert...


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man es bei Lizenzen nicht ganz 1:1 so vergleichen, ...



Lizenzen = USA
Da wir in Europa leben irrelevant! Hier geht es ausschließlich um Eigentum.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt: Hast du mal beim Steam Support freundlich nachgefragt, warum genau deine Aktivierung widerrufen wurde und wer das veranlasst hat? Ich nehme stark an, dass das vom Publisher beauftragt wurde, in dem Fall also von Sega.

Und was sagt Humble zu der ganzen Sache, wen n du dort den Key gekauft hast?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lizenzen = USA
> Da wir in Europa leben irrelevant! Hier geht es ausschließlich um Eigentum.


 Häh? Ne Dauerkarte oder ein Ticket für ein Konzert zB ist auch nur eine Lizenz dafür, dass du zu jedem Heimspiel oder zu dem Konzert gehen darfst - du besitzt ja nicht die Karte als Gegenstand, sondern nur das Recht, zum Spiel zu gehen / das konzrt zu schauen. So was nenn ich Lizenz, und die kann ja trotzdem Eigentum sein. Nur weil etwas eine Lizenz ist, ist es doch nicht automatisch "kein Eigentum" ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Häh? Ne Dauerkarte oder ein Ticket für ein Konzert zB ist auch nur eine Lizenz dafür, dass du zu jedem Heimspiel oder zu dem Konzert gehen darfst - du besitzt ja nicht die Karte als Gegenstand, sondern nur das Recht, zum Spiel zu gehen / das konzrt zu schauen. So was nenn ich Lizenz, und die kann ja trotzdem Eigentum sein. Nur weil etwas eine Lizenz ist, ist es doch nicht automatisch "kein Eigentum" ^^


Eine Eintrittskarte ist gar nichts außer der Nachweiß, dass du Eintritt gezahlt hast und ggf. auch versichert bist (je nach Veranstaltung). Theoretisch kann dir der Hausherr den Eintritt dennoch verwehren bzw. dich jederzeit wieder rausschmeißen, du bist nur Gast dort. 

Ein Spiel ist ein gekauftes Sacheigentum, quasi wie ein Tisch oder Auto. Das ist was völlig anderes.


----------



## Catalano (14. Februar 2017)

> Jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt: Hast du mal beim Steam Support freundlich nachgefragt, warum genau deine Aktivierung widerrufen wurde und wer das veranlasst hat? Ich nehme stark an, dass das vom Publisher beauftragt wurde, in dem Fall also von Sega.



Genau diese Frage, sollte jetzt erstmal geklärt werden. Themenstarter, du bist am Zug.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Häh? Ne Dauerkarte oder ein Ticket für ein Konzert zB ist auch nur eine Lizenz dafür, dass du zu jedem Heimspiel oder zu dem Konzert gehen darfst - du besitzt ja nicht die Karte als Gegenstand, sondern nur das Recht, zum Spiel zu gehen / das konzrt zu schauen. So was nenn ich Lizenz, und die kann ja trotzdem Eigentum sein. Nur weil etwas eine Lizenz ist, ist es doch nicht automatisch "kein Eigentum" ^^



Zum besseren Verständnis:

https://www.golem.de/news/analyse-w...-gebrauchtsoftware-bedeutet-1207-92960-2.html

Unternehmen wie Valve sehen das aber nach wie vor anders...und bekommen obendrein vor Gericht Recht:

Steam: Verbraucherzentrale scheitert mit Klage - CHIP



Oder anders ausgedrückt; rechtlich ist das alles massives "Neuland" und aktuell ist mehr so "WildWest" angesagt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Eine Eintrittskarte ist gar nichts außer der Nachweiß, dass du Eintritt gezahlt hast und ggf. auch versichert bist (je nach Veranstaltung). Theoretisch kann dir der Hausherr den Eintritt dennoch verwehren bzw. dich jederzeit wieder rausschmeißen, du bist nur Gast dort.


 das Hausrecht ist wieder eine GANZ andere Sache - kein Veranstalter würde damit durchkommen, dich ohne triftigen Grund einfach rauszuschmeißen, wenn du den Eintritt bezahlt hast, weil du eben die "Lizenz" ´zum zb Zuschauen erworben hast.  



> Ein Spiel ist ein gekauftes Sacheigentum, quasi wie ein Tisch oder Auto. Das ist was völlig anderes.


 Das kann man grad bei reinen Spielecodes aber auch ganz anders sehen. Gerade Spielecodes sind eben nur das "Recht", ein Spiel spielen zu können - das ist zwar dann effektiv QUASI so, als würdest du einen Gegenstand besitzen, aber am Ende ist es bei den Games, die an eine Ptattform wie Steam gebunden sind, eben nur ein Recht, auf der Plattform XY das Spiel spielen zu können. 

 Und so was nenne ich "Lizenz", für mich ist das so was wie eine Dauerkarte fürs Schwimmbad oder ähnliches, die halt quasi auf Lebenszeit gilt.  Aber trotzdem, wie gesagt: diese "Lizenz" ist ja AUCH Eigentum. Daher: was ist denn überhaupt das Problem? ^^   Ich rede hier nicht vom juristischen Begriff einer "Lizenz", sondern ich nenne das hier so, da es eben nicht wie bei einem Tisch oder Auto etwas nicht reproduzierbares ist. Spassbremse verlinkt ja auch, dass selbst Juristen streiten, ob es ne "Lizenz" ist oder nicht. Das ist also offenbar nicht klar.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Ich halte das für ein absolutes Fehlurteil, dem im Prinzip jegliche gesetzliche Grundlage fehlt. Es ist auch nicht an Richtern, das zu entscheiden, sondern am Gesetzgeber (auf deutscher oder europäischer Ebene), dafür entsprechend eindeutige Gesetze zu verabschieden.

Überhaupt ist der klassische Eigentumsbegriff für die digitale Welt nicht ausreichend bzw. unzutreffend. Digitale Produkte und physische Produkte weisen wesentliche Unterschiede auf, weshalb es auch imo  nicht zielführend und nicht nachvollziehbar ist, Gesetze für physische Produkte einfach ohne weiteres auf digitale Produkte anzuwenden.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Häh? Ne Dauerkarte oder ein Ticket für ein Konzert zB ist auch nur eine Lizenz dafür, dass du zu jedem Heimspiel oder zu dem Konzert gehen darfst - du besitzt ja nicht die Karte als Gegenstand, sondern nur das Recht, zum Spiel zu gehen / das konzrt zu schauen. So was nenn ich Lizenz, und die kann ja trotzdem Eigentum sein. Nur weil etwas eine Lizenz ist, ist es doch nicht automatisch "kein Eigentum" ^^



Hmm, doch ... die Karte aus Papier / Pappe *ist* dein Eigentum, allerdings ist die damit verbundene Leistung, Spiel sehen / Konzert hören, mit der Nutzung einer Lizenz vergleichbar ... wie z.B. bei Spielen damals, als man diese noch im Laden gekauft hat. Die CD, die Verpackung, das Handbuch ... all das ist dein Eigentum geworden, aber nicht das "eigentliche" Spiel. Du erwirbst an Software erst dann ein Eigentum, wenn diese explizit für dich per Werkvertrag, da schließt sich der Kreis zu TheSinner, programmiert und entwickelt wurde ... vorher lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht und das ist schon seit Jahrzehnten in Deutschland so.

Darum kann ich den Einwand von Spiritogre auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen ...


----------



## Catalano (14. Februar 2017)

Genauso ist es Scholdarr

der Gesetzgeber pennt. Die wissen selbst nichtmal genau, wie sie dieses ganze digitale Internetsgedöhns reglementieren sollen.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kann man grad bei reinen Spielecodes aber auch ganz anders sehen. Gerade Spielecodes sind eben nur das "Recht", ein Spiel spielen zu können. und so was nenne ich Lizenz, für mich ist das so was wie eine Dauerkarte fürs Schwimmbad oder ähnliches, die halt quasi auf Lebenszeit gilt.  Aber trotzdem, wie gesagt: diese "Lizenz" ist ja AUCH Eigentum. Daher: WTF ist überhaupt Dein Problem bei der Sache? ^^   Ich rede hier nicht vom juristischen Begriff einer "Lizenz"...



NEIN, das ist FALSCH!!!
Hast du die Links von Spassbremse mal angesehen?

Mich kotzt es nun mal leider an, dass immer und immer wieder dieser Blödsinn von den Lizenzen verbreitet wird, weil Leute das dann leider glauben (so wie du jetzt ja auch). In Europa gibt es keine Lizenzen, du KAUFST eine Software und erwirbst damit das EIGENTUM. FERTIG! PUNKT! 
Die einzig gültige "Lizenz" die damit bleibt ist der Kaufvertrag. Alles andere braucht einen in Europa nicht interessieren. 

Damit ist z.B. klar geregelt, dass du deine Spielesammlung vererben oder verschenken kannst, du darfst sie sogar verkaufen (in der Theorie). Problem ist eben die Accountbindung, die hebelt einige deiner Rechte aus. Da muss das Gesetz noch angepasst werden. Der Account oder alles was online stattfindet läuft auf den Servern des Herstellers, und die gehören natürlich dem. Die hast du ja nicht gekauft.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mich kotzt es nun mal leider an, dass immer und immer wieder dieser Blödsinn von den Lizenzen verbreitet wird, weil Leute das dann leider glauben (so wie du jetzt ja auch). In Europa gibt es keine Lizenzen, du KAUFST eine Software und erwirbst damit das EIGENTUM. FERTIG! PUNKT!


Ähm, nö. In Europa gibt es einfach keine zutreffenden Gesetze zu dem Thema, weil der Gesetzgeber seit vielen Jahren pennt und offenbar auch wenig Ahnung vom Thema digitaler Welt hat. Die Gerichtsurteile, die es dazu in Europa gibt, sind mehr oder weniger willkürlich.

Übrigens ist Online-Streaming auch eine Art Lizenz. Oder behauptest du etwa, dass du Eigentum erwirbst, wenn du ein Streaming-Angebot nutzt? Die digitale Welt ist halt nicht 1zu1 auf die physische Welt übertragbar und vice versa.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, nö. In Europa gibt es einfach keine zutreffenden Gesetze zu dem Thema, weil der Gesetzgeber seit vielen Jahren pennt und offenbar auch wenig Ahnung vom Thema digitaler Welt hat. Die Gerichtsurteile, die es dazu in Europa gibt, sind mehr oder weniger willkürlich.



Äh, doch. Der EuGH hat eigentlich schon vor 5 Jahren das eben ziemlich rechtsverbindlich festgelegt. Nur wenn "Merkel-Mehltau-Land", wie üblich im Halbschlaf, die entsprechende Umsetzung nicht auf die Reihe kriegt, guckt der hiesige Kunde natürlich auch erstmal blöd aus der Wäsche.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2017)

Sowohl der BGH als auch das EuGH haben aber entsprechende Urteile gesprochen, an die müssen sich alle halten. Die Gesetze decken diese Fälle eben immer noch nicht komplett ab. Wobei bei Software dann halt schlicht und ergreifend die Regelungen des BGB zu Sachen gelten.

Streaming etc. fällt hingegen unter das Mieten. Das hat je mit Kauf nichts zu tun.


----------



## Catalano (14. Februar 2017)

Die Gesetzgeber machen halbe Gesetze, um den Bürgern Schutz vorzugaukeln, und lassen dabei Hintertüren offen, damit Staat und Firmen weiterhin ihre Machenschaften durchziehen können. 

Diese vermaledeiten, Macht gierigen und geldgeilen Scharlatane.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Äh, doch. Der EuGH hat eigentlich schon vor 5 Jahren das eben ziemlich rechtsverbindlich festgelegt. Nur wenn "Merkel-Mehltau-Land", wie üblich im Halbschlaf, die entsprechende Umsetzung nicht auf die Reihe kriegt, guckt der hiesige Kunde natürlich auch erstmal blöd aus der Wäsche.


Die Judikative kann nur Dinge entscheiden, für die es Gesetze gibt. Und die Legislative hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit, irgendwelche halbseidenen Urteile durch neue Gesetze ungültig zu machen. Es ist nicht an Merkel, dem EuGH zu folgen, sondern das Urteil durch neue Gesetze (am besten auf europäischer Ebene) unwirksam zu machen.

Wenn du mich fragst, dann hat der EuGH sich hier mal meilenweit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.  Das Urteil ist völlig willkürlich und wird in keinster Weise der Wirklichkeit gerecht.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn du mich fragst, dann hat der EuGH sich hier mal meilenweit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.  Das Urteil ist völlig willkürlich und wird in keinster Weise der Wirklichkeit gerecht.



Bitte? Das Urteil ist doch absolut verbraucherfreundlich? Was hast Du denn daran auszusetzen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> NEIN, das ist FALSCH!!!
> Hast du die Links von Spassbremse mal angesehen?


 Du raffst es nicht - ich meine dass es TECHNISCH gesehen wie eine Lizenz ist - natürlich gehört Dir das Spiel, das sag ich doch verd#!!%& nochmal die ganze Zeit. Aber EFFEKTIV hast du halt einfach nur das Recht, das Spiel spielen zu können, genau wie du das Recht hast, mit ner Dauerkarte fürs Museum oder so immer ins Museum gehen zu können, wann immer du willst. 

Das ganze muss eben nur mal endlich gesetzlich genau festgelegt werden. Und selbst dann ist die aber trotzdem die Frage: was ist, wenn Steam erst später merkt, dass der Code "illegal" war? MUSS Steam dann ausschließlich den Key-Anbieter in Anspruch nehmen und dem Kunden den Code behalten lassen?


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bitte? Das Urteil ist doch absolut verbraucherfreundlich? Was hast Du denn daran auszusetzen?


Ich sehe das überhaupt nicht als verbraucherfreundlich, sondern als absolut einseitig und willkürlich. Eine faire Lösung für alle Beteiligten ist es sicherlich nicht. Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass man digitale Produkte generell nicht als klassisches Eigentum betrachten kann. Alleine schon deshalb, weil es verboten sein MUSS, digitale Produkte zu vervielfältigen. Wenn ich dir ein Auto verkaufen, dann ist es dein Eigentum und du kannst damit machen, was du willst. Wenn ich dir aber ein digitales Produkt verkaufe, dann muss ich dir verbieten können, dass du es beliebig vervielfältigst (die Gründe dafür liegen auf der Hand). Du hast dann nicht mehr das Recht, damit zu machen, was du willst, sprich es ist auch kein klassisches Eigentum mehr. Das ist eine Ebene, die bei physischen Produkten überhaupt nicht existiert, weshalb auch die Gesetze, die dafür gelten, für digitale Produkte nicht übertragbar sind. Lizenzen bzw. die Idee dahinter wurden geschaffen, um diesem Umstand und der Natur der Sache Rechnung zu tragen (ebenso wie DRM, das nur die technische Erzwingung der Lizenzidee darstellt).

Imo sind die Lizenzregeln, wie sie vorher galten, absolut richtig und wurden der Natur digitaler Produkte viel eher gerecht als  das, was der EuGH dafür entschieden hat.  Der EuGH hat hier in Ermangelung von Sachverstand und in Ermangelung von entsprechenden Gesetzen  im trüben Wasser gefischt und die Angelegenheit in keinster Weise klarer gemacht.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du raffst es nicht - ich meine dass es TECHNISCH gesehen wie eine Lizenz ist - natürlich gehört Dir das Spiel, das sag ich doch verd#!!%& nochmal die ganze Zeit. Aber EFFEKTIV hast du halt einfach nur das Recht, das Spiel spielen zu können, genau wie du das Recht hast, mit ner Dauerkarte fürs Museum oder so immer ins Museum gehen zu können, wann immer du willst.



Nein, das ist eben falsch! Weil das rechtlich eben völlig unterschiedliche Bedingungen sind. Bei einer Lizenz gehört dir etwas nicht, du hast also erheblich weniger Rechte, als wenn du etwas kaufst und es somit dein Eigentum ist. 

Du darfst mit einer Software die dir gehört quasi alles in deinen privaten vier Wänden tun was du willst, etwa modden, an Freunde verleihen, verkaufen, vererben etc. bei einer Lizenz dürftest du das nicht, wenn das nicht in den Bedingungen aufgenommen ist.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Imo sind die Lizenzregeln, wie sie vorher  galten, absolut richtig und wurden der Natur digitaler Produkte viel  eher gerecht als  das, was der EuGH dafür entschieden hat.  Der EuGH hat  hier in Ermangelung von Sachverstand und in Ermangelung von  entsprechenden Gesetzen  im trüben Wasser gefischt und die Angelegenheit  in keinster Weise klarer gemacht.



Nein, die Lizenzregeln galten noch nie in Europa! Nur gab es früher keine bestimmenden Urteile. Und sorry, aber BGH und EuGH haben sicher mit Sachverstand in solchen Dingen als du und haben hier ausnahmsweise einmal ganz klar im Sinne der Verbraucher entschieden.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, die Lizenzregeln galten noch nie in Europa! Nur gab es früher keine bestimmenden Urteile.


De facto galten Lizenzregeln sehr wohl. Und es gab und gibt zunächst mal keine Gesetze dafür bei uns. Daher tun sich die Gerichte auch mehr als schwer damit, weil einfach der Gesetzgeber seiner Aufgabe nicht nachkommt.



> Und sorry, aber BGH und EuGH haben sicher mit Sachverstand in solchen Dingen als du und haben hier ausnahmsweise einmal ganz klar im Sinne der Verbraucher entschieden.


Zweifelhaft und nein. Lies dir doch bitte noch mal meinen letzten Post zur Gänze durch, dann verstehst du vielleicht endlich, warum digitale und physische Produkte grundverschieden sind und warum die Regeln  und Gesetze für physische Produkte und das Eigentumsrecht an eben diesen nicht einfach so übertragbar ist auf digitale Produkte.


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mich kotzt es nun mal leider an, dass immer und immer wieder dieser Blödsinn von den Lizenzen verbreitet wird, weil Leute das dann leider glauben (so wie du jetzt ja auch). In Europa gibt es keine Lizenzen, du KAUFST eine Software und erwirbst damit das EIGENTUM. FERTIG! PUNKT!


Ähm, Nein.

"Eigentum" würde auch das geistige Eigentum beinhalten, und das hast du beim privaten Kauf einer Software definitiv *nicht.* Du darfst beispielsweise nicht einfach den Quellcode als Basis für eigene Produkte verwenden. 

Was du "kaufst", ist genauso wie bei Büchern, Filmen, CDs, ... das Besitzrecht über die Kopie und die Nutzung im privaten(!) Rahmen. Du darfst weder öffentlich ein Buch vorlesen, eine CD ab- oder nachspielen, einen Film oder ein Spiel auf Großleinwand vorführen, ohne entsprechende Rechte extra einzuholen. (Eine Ausnahme ist das Zitatrecht)



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir ein Auto verkaufen, dann ist es dein Eigentum und du kannst damit machen, was du willst.


Auch ein Auto darfst du nicht einfach nachbauen, wenn du dir eine "Kopie" gekauft hast.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eben falsch! Weil das rechtlich eben völlig unterschiedliche Bedingungen sind. Bei einer Lizenz gehört dir etwas nicht, du hast also erheblich weniger Rechte, als wenn du etwas kaufst und es somit dein Eigentum ist.


"Besitz" und "Eigentum" sind was Verschiedenes.


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2017)

So oder so:

Wäre evtl ein Thema, welches die Redaktion aufnehmen könnte
inkl rechtlicher Sachlage, welche das Ganze mit einem Anwalt durchleuchtet.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Besitz" und "Eigentum" sind was Verschiedenes.



Ach, Leute, wir müssen hier doch nicht wirklich das BGB durchkauen, oder? Und bevor der Einwand kommt, ja stimmt: Besitz und Eigentum sind natürlich was Verschiedenes. Wenn ich aber eine Software KAUFE und nicht explizit MIETE, dann erwerbe ich daran das Eigentum. 

https://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/433.html

https://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/903.html

und wichtig für's Verständnis:

Eigentum - Rechtslexikon

Auszug daraus:



> Das umfassendste Sachenrecht. Es gibt dem Eigentümer die Befugnis, «_*soweit nicht das Gesetz oder Rechte Dritter entgegenstehen*_, mit der Sache nach Belieben (zu) verfahren und andere von jeder Einwirkung aus(zu)schließen» (§903 BGB). Seine Befugnisse lassen sich in zwei Gruppen einteilen: Er darf die Sache besitzen und nutzen (zum Beispiel sie gebrauchen, verbrauchen, verarbeiten, wegwerfen), und er darf die Sache verwerten (zum Beispiel sie verkaufen oder verpfänden). Das Eigentum ist ein Grundrecht und wird im Grundgesetz garantiert (Art. 14 Abs. 1GG).



So, zusammenfassend: 

Ja, man erwirbt das Eigentum an einer Sache und darf prinzipiell damit machen, was man möchte. Kopieren bzw. plagiieren ist aber aufgrund entsprechender Gesetze verboten. Was - und das ist der springende Punkt - ausdrücklich erlaubt ist es, sein Eigentum jederzeit verschenken, verleihen, vermieten und verkaufen zu dürfen. Und genau kollidiert über 100 Jahre altes Recht mit den Interessen der Content-Industrie, die dem gerne einen (technischen) Riegel vorschieben möchten.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kopieren bzw. plagiieren ist aber aufgrund entsprechender Gesetze verboten....   ausdrücklich erlaubt ist es, sein Eigentum jederzeit verschenken, verleihen, vermieten und verkaufen zu dürfen.


 Bei Filmen zB ist aber auch Vermieten / Verleihen gegen Entgelt nicht erlaubt  gibt ja extra teure Verleihversionen für Videotheken, und die hätten das ja schon längst weggeklagt, wenn es ungesetzlich wäre, bzw. auf die Verleihversionen geschissen und sich für viel weniger Kohle eine normale Version gekauft und diese dann vermietet.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2017)

@ Worrel und Scholdarr, nein ihr irrt euch, seht euch die Links an, die Spassbremse gepostet hat.



Worrel schrieb:


> "Eigentum" würde auch das geistige Eigentum beinhalten, und das hast du beim privaten Kauf einer Software definitiv *nicht.* Du darfst beispielsweise nicht einfach den Quellcode als Basis für eigene Produkte verwenden.


Das ist Urheberrecht, das ist was völlig anderes.



> Was du "kaufst", ist genauso wie bei Büchern, Filmen, CDs, ... das Besitzrecht über die Kopie und die Nutzung im privaten(!) Rahmen.


Nein, Eigentumsrecht! Besitz ist was anderes.



> Du darfst weder öffentlich ein Buch vorlesen, eine CD ab- oder nachspielen, einen Film oder ein Spiel auf Großleinwand vorführen, ohne entsprechende Rechte extra einzuholen. (Eine Ausnahme ist das Zitatrecht)


Wegen Urheberrecht!



> Auch ein Auto darfst du nicht einfach nachbauen, wenn du dir eine "Kopie" gekauft hast.


Wegen Urheberrecht!



> "Besitz" und "Eigentum" sind was Verschiedenes.


Richtig! Und beim Kauf einer Software erwirbst du laut unserem Gesetz das Eigentum.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> De facto galten Lizenzregeln sehr wohl.


Nein, gelten sie nicht. Es gilt der Kaufvertrag, dass ist die einzige gültige Lizenz. Diese Lizenz schließt du mit dem Verkäufer ab, nicht mit dem Hersteller. Dort muss ALLES geregelt sein. Alles was nachträglich durch EULAs oder irgend so einen Blödsinn dir erklärt wird ist in Deutschland nichtig, da dir das hätte spezifisch VOR dem Kauf vorgelegt werden müssen. Und dann hättest du dem zustimmen müssen und erst danach wäre es zu einer Kaufhandlung gekommen.



> Und es  gab und gibt zunächst mal keine Gesetze dafür bei uns. Daher tun sich  die Gerichte auch mehr als schwer damit, weil einfach der Gesetzgeber  seiner Aufgabe nicht nachkommt.


Natürlich gibt es Gesetze dafür. Das BGB hat entschieden das Software wie eine Sache zu behandeln ist entsprechend gelten die gleichen Paragraphen dafür.



> Zweifelhaft und nein. Lies dir doch bitte noch mal meinen letzten Post  zur Gänze durch, dann verstehst du vielleicht endlich, warum digitale  und physische Produkte grundverschieden sind und warum die Regeln  und  Gesetze für physische Produkte und das Eigentumsrecht an eben diesen  nicht einfach so übertragbar ist auf digitale Produkte.


Du sagst, sie sind grundverschieden, der Bundesgerichtshof sowie der Europäische Gerichtshof sagen aber was anderes. Und die haben nun mal mehr zu sagen als du ...


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Besitz" und "Eigentum" sind was Verschiedenes.


Stimmt, ich war da etwas undifferenziert.



> Was du "kaufst", ist genauso wie bei Büchern, Filmen, CDs, ... das Besitzrecht über die Kopie und die Nutzung im privaten(!) Rahmen. Du darfst weder öffentlich ein Buch vorlesen, eine CD ab- oder nachspielen, einen Film oder ein Spiel auf Großleinwand vorführen, ohne entsprechende Rechte extra einzuholen. (Eine Ausnahme ist das Zitatrecht)


Und das Wiederverkaufsrecht. Und genau da wird es kompliziert...



> Auch ein Auto darfst du nicht einfach nachbauen, wenn du dir eine "Kopie" gekauft hast.


Das ist was völlig anderes, das sollte dir doch klar sein..  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ Worrel und Scholdarr, nein ihr irrt euch, seht euch die Links an, die Spassbremse gepostet hat.


Du verstehst immer noch nicht, worum es mir geht. Die  Richter können nur auf Basis der aktuellen Gesetzeslage urteilen. Und die ist äußerst dürftig bzw. völlig unzureichend für digitale Produkte. Deshalb fordere ich, dass die Gesetze geändert werden, womit auch so ein Urteil wie vom EuGH wieder aufgehoben wird. 



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Und genau kollidiert über 100 Jahre altes Recht mit den Interessen der Content-Industrie, die dem gerne einen (technischen) Riegel vorschieben möchten.


Was imo auch völlig richtig ist, weil ein digitales Produkt nun mal völlig anders funktioniert als ein physisches Produkt. Es unterliegt weder einem Alterungs- und Abnutzungseffekt, noch kann man die Vervielfältigung ohne technische Gegenmaßnahmen einschränken. Daher würde ich ein neues Gesetz für digitale Produkte begrüßen, das Herstellern eindeutig das Recht zuspricht, ihre digitalen Produkte so zu verkaufen, dass ein Wiederverkauf (und Vermietung/Schenkung/Verleihung) untersagt ist. Sprich: man kann zwar das digitale Produkt als Besitz erwerben, aber nicht das Verkaufsrecht daran. Und um Produkte  vor illegaler Vervielfältigung zu schützen  muss imo auch DRM erlaubt sein, solange das dem Kunden absolut transparent dargelegt wird. Und das ist de facto der Zustand, den wir gerade haben, nur müsste der endlich mal gesetzlich eindeutig festgeschrieben werden.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Filmen zB ist aber auch Vermieten / Verleihen gegen Entgelt nicht erlaubt  gibt ja extra teure Verleihversionen für Videotheken, und die hätten das ja schon längst weggeklagt, wenn es ungesetzlich wäre, bzw. auf die Verleihversionen geschissen und sich für viel weniger Kohle eine normale Version gekauft und diese dann vermietet.



Ja, das ist auch wieder so ein Fall, der durch bestimmte Gesetze eingeschränkt ist.

Ja, Recht funktioniert so, es gibt ein Gesetz, das erstmal A/B/C ausdrücklich erlaubt bzw. verbietet und dann "Subgesetze" A1/B1/C1 etc., die das Ganze wieder einschränken.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und das Wiederverkaufsrecht. Und genau da wird es kompliziert...


Eigentlich nicht, es ist nur dumm gelöst. Das Urteil bei der Klage der Verbraucherzentrale gegen Valve vor einigen Jahren war halt leider nur ein halber Gewinn. Wie ausgeführt, die Software gehört dir, du bist der Eigentümer, und du darfst sie auch weiter verkaufen. 
Da die Software bei Steam aber an den Steam Account gebunden ist, hast du die Arschkarte, weil Steam nämlich nicht dir sondern Valve gehört und wenn die eine Keyübertragung nicht anbieten, dann tun die das halt eben nicht. Damit kannst du die Software zwar theoretisch verkaufen, nur nützt das dem Käufer nichts, weil der Key schon an dein Konto (das Valve gehört) gebunden ist und sich nicht neu aktivieren lässt.


----------



## Catalano (14. Februar 2017)

Mal nur eine Idee:

diese ganzen Softwaren heutzutage benötigen ja fast immer Internetzugang, um Inhalte/Zusätze usw aus dem Internet zu beziehen. 
Diese Inhalte/Zusätze usw. liegen demnach nicht im Eigentum der restlichen Software(die CD mit dem eingebrannten Programm).


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, es ist nur dumm gelöst. Das Urteil bei der Klage der Verbraucherzentrale gegen Valve vor einigen Jahren war halt leider nur ein halber Gewinn. Wie ausgeführt, die Software gehört dir, du bist der Eigentümer, und du darfst sie auch weiter verkaufen.


Ich denke aber, dass das falsch ist bzw. die Gesetze hier nicht mit der Wirklichkeit zusammen passen und deshalb geändert werden sollten. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich das noch wiederholen soll. Und dass digitale Produkte anderes sind als physische Produkte ist offensichtlich. Keine Ahnung, warum du das so konsequent ignorierst.



> Da die Software bei Steam aber an den Steam Account gebunden ist, hast du die Arschkarte, weil Steam nämlich nicht dir sondern Valve gehört und wenn die eine Keyübertragung nicht anbieten, dann tun die das halt eben nicht. Damit kannst du die Software zwar theoretisch verkaufen, nur nützt das dem Käufer nichts, weil der Key schon an dein Konto (das Valve gehört) gebunden ist und sich nicht neu aktivieren lässt.


Würde man das Wiederverkaufsrecht gesetzlich ausschließen für digitale Produkte (bzw. dem Hersteller die Entscheidung darüber überlassen), dann würde es diese gesamte Problematik überhaupt nicht geben.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass das falsch ist bzw. die Gesetze hier nicht mit der Wirklichkeit zusammen passen und deshalb geändert werden sollten. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich das noch wiederholen soll. Und dass digitale Produkte anderes sind als physische Produkte ist offensichtlich. Keine Ahnung, warum du das so konsequent ignorierst.
> 
> Würde man das Wiederverkaufsrecht gesetzlich ausschließen für digitale Produkte (bzw. dem Hersteller die Entscheidung darüber überlassen), dann würde es diese gesamte Problematik überhaupt nicht geben.



Tja, das ist ja schön, dass du das denkst und möchtest, nur ist das Gesetz eben ein völlig anderes, egal ob du es für falsch hältst, das sich für den Verbraucher und gegen die Macht der Konzerne entschieden hat. Zumindest eben zum Teil bisher. Und ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich die Verbraucherrechte auf lange Sicht durchsetzen und man nicht wie bisher bei Accounts dem Wohlwollen der Industrie ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Würde man das Wiederverkaufsrecht gesetzlich ausschließen für digitale Produkte (bzw. dem Hersteller die Entscheidung darüber überlassen), dann würde es diese gesamte Problematik überhaupt nicht geben.



Aus Dir wird man nicht schlau. 

Normalerweise argumentierst Du gerne wie eine Reinkarnation von Marx/Lenin selig, aber hier hat man jetzt das Gefühl, Du hast Deine Einstellung um 180° gedreht... 

Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass die Contentindustrie darben würde. Klar ist es prima, wenn sie auf Kosten der Verbraucher ihre Profite weiter steigern können, indem sie durch lustige Rechtskonstrukte die Rechte der Verbraucher, wie z. B. Wiederverkauf, aushebeln bzw. einschränken, aber zum Glück sehen das die Gerichte *eigentlich* anders.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aus Dir wird man nicht schlau.
> 
> Normalerweise argumentierst Du gerne wie eine Reinkarnation von Marx/Lenin selig, aber hier hat man jetzt das Gefühl, Du hast Deine Einstellung um 180° gedreht...


Nicht  im Geringsten. Und was jetzt Marx (Lenin? Ich bitte dich...)  mit dem Wiederverkaufsrecht für digitale Spiele zu tun haben soll, das weißt wohl auch nur du selbst (und wohl auch, warum du aus der Sache jetzt wieder eine persönliche Geschichte machen musst)...

Aber dass hier die NATUR digitaler Produkte so konsequent ignoriert wird, das ist imo traurig und nicht im Geringsten zielführend. Hier wird nur gebetsmühlenartig vorgebetet, dass das Wiederverkaufsrecht ja so prima sei, aber es wird kein Gedanke daran verschwendet, ob das in diesem speziellen Fall auch wirklich Sinn macht und den Markt insgesamt besser macht für alle. Das ist imo einfach nur undifferenziert, geradezu dogmatisch...



> Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass die Contentindustrie darben würde. Klar ist es prima, wenn sie auf Kosten der Verbraucher ihre Profite weiter steigern können, indem sie durch lustige Rechtskonstrukte die Rechte der Verbraucher, wie z. B. Wiederverkauf, aushebeln bzw. einschränken, aber zum Glück sehen das die Gerichte *eigentlich* anders.


Das geht nicht auf Kosten der Verbraucher.  Der Käufer muss heute für digitale Produkte nicht mehr bezahlen als früher für analoge/physische. Ganz im Gegenteil, der digitale Markt ist sehr dynamisch und gut für den Verbraucher gerade dann, wenn man ihn reglementiert.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tja, das ist ja schön, dass du das denkst und möchtest, nur ist das Gesetz eben ein völlig anderes, egal ob du es für falsch hältst,


Wow, Captain Obvious is speaking...



> das sich für den Verbraucher und gegen die Macht der Konzerne entschieden hat. Zumindest eben zum Teil bisher.


Ähm, nein. Es gibt überhaupt kein Gesetz, das sich speziell mit den Eigentum- und Besitzrechten digitaler Güter befasst. Da hat sich überhaupt keiner "für den Verbraucher und gegen die Macht der Konzerne entschieden". Eigentlich hat überhaupt keiner was entschieden. Die damit befassten Richter mussten schlicht ein Gesetz anwenden bzw. interpretieren, das mehr schlecht als recht auf den Sachverhalt passt, weil der Gesetzgeber schon seit Jahren schläft.



> Und ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich die Verbraucherrechte auf lange Sicht durchsetzen und man nicht wie bisher bei Accounts dem Wohlwollen der Industrie ausgesetzt ist.


Am Ende ist eine faire Lösung für alle, die den besonderen Merkmalen des Marktes und des Produktes Rechnung trägt, die beste Lösung. Die Bindung an Accounts samt DRM ist da bisher die beste Lösung, die dem Verkäufer eine bestimmte Sicherheit bringt und dem Käufer günstige Preise beschert, inklusive einer großen Preisflexibilität.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nicht  im Geringsten. Und was jetzt Marx (Lenin? Ich bitte dich...)  mit dem Wiederverkaufsrecht für digitale Spiele zu tun haben soll, das weißt wohl auch nur du selbst...



Du hast mich schon verstanden, wie es übrigens auch jeder andere, der hier mitliest, problemlos verstanden hat. 



> Aber dass hier die NATUR digitaler Produkte so konsequent ignoriert wird, das ist schon traurig...



Die "Natur" der Produkte spielt keine Rolle, auch wenn das gerne als Argument vorgeschoben wird. Ein "digitales" Produkt ist genauso handelbar, wie jede andere Ware auch. 

Das einzige Argument, das ist bereit bin gelten zu lassen, ist der Umstand, dass bei digitalen Gütern, wie z. B. Videospielen, keine "Verschlechterung" durch den Gebrauch eintritt, d. h., wenn ich ein Spiel gebraucht verkaufe, erhält der Käufer eine 100% identische Version im Vergleich zu einem Neukauf, ergo hat der Anbieter der teuren Neuware insofern (theoretisch) ein Nachsehen.
 Dies ließe sich aber auch ggf. durch "einmalige" Extras für Erstkäufer technisch regeln, bei Deus Ex: Mankind Divided gibt's z. B. so einen Ansatz; nur einmal nutzbare Goodies - der Phantasie sind hier keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Ich denke, im Interesse aller Beteiligten wird sich früher oder später sowieso eine "Games-as-a-service"-Einstellung durchsetzen. Spiele, die nur noch gemietet werden und nicht mehr gekauft. 
Dann passt's auch rechtlich.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du hast mich schon verstanden, wie es übrigens auch jeder andere, der hier mitliest, problemlos verstanden hat.


Dass du mal einen unreflektierten Seitenhieb in meine Richtung abgeben wolltest? Ja, das hab ich schon verstanden...



> Die "Natur" der Produkte spielt keine Rolle, auch wenn das gerne als Argument vorgeschoben wird. Ein "digitales" Produkt ist genauso handelbar, wie jede andere Ware auch.
> 
> Das einzige Argument, das ist bereit bin gelten zu lassen, ist der Umstand, dass bei digitalen Gütern, wie z. B. Videospielen, keine "Verschlechterung" durch den Gebrauch eintritt, d. h., wenn ich ein Spiel gebraucht verkaufe, erhält der Käufer eine 100% identische Version im Vergleich zu einem Neukauf, ergo hat der Anbieter der teuren Neuware insofern (theoretisch) ein Nachsehen.


Lustig, wie du dir in zwei aufeinander folgenden Sätzen  direkt selbst widersprechen kannst. 



> Dies ließe sich aber auch ggf. durch "einmalige" Extras für Erstkäufer technisch regeln, bei Deus Ex: Mankind Divided gibt's z. B. so einen Ansatz; nur einmal nutzbare Goodies - der Phantasie sind hier keine Grenzen gesetzt.


Das ist in der Tat ein Grund, warum es so viele DLCs gibt, auch schon zum Release (die berühmte-berüchtigten Day-One-DLCs gibt es eigentlich ausschließlich deswegen). Inwieweit das aber jetzt besonders kundenfreundlich sein soll, weiß ich auch nicht... 



> Ich denke, im Interesse aller Beteiligten wird sich früher oder später sowieso eine "Games-as-a-service"-Einstellung durchsetzen. Spiele, die nur noch gemietet werden und nicht mehr gekauft.
> Dann passt's auch rechtlich.


Im Prinzip ist das doch genau das, was einer Lizenz zugrunde liegt. Eine Lizenz bedeutet schlicht, dass man digitale Produkte praktisch zeitlich unbegrenzt "mietet". Und ja, ich denke auch, dass das im Sinne aller Beteiligten wäre (bzw. schon ist).


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Lustig, wie du dir in zwei aufeinander folgenden Sätzen  direkt selbst widersprechen kannst.



Das ist kein Widerspruch. Da ich durchaus immer selbstkritisch kommentiere, räume ich natürlich auch mögliche Ausnahmen ein - das ist einfach nur guter Diskussionsstil. 

Daran könntest Du bisweilen übrigens ein wenig arbeiten; nicht immer so verbissen und rechthaberisch zu argumentieren, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und generell ein wenig konzilianter aufzutreten. 
Das ist weder als Seitenhieb, noch als Beleidigung zu verstehen, sondern als wohlmeinender Rat gedacht.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist kein Widerspruch. Da ich durchaus immer selbstkritisch kommentiere, räume ich natürlich auch mögliche Ausnahmen ein - das ist einfach nur guter Diskussionsstil.


Nur ist das keine "Ausnahme" sondern ein grundsätzlicher Unterschied zwischen analogen und digitalen Gütern, der eine andere Marktgestaltung bzw. -regulierung  erforderlich macht. Und dass diese "Ausnahme" den Hersteller systematisch benachteiligt, sagst du ja selbst. Alleine deshalb schon sollte das geltende Recht für den Besitz bzw. den Verkauf von analogen Produkten hier nicht 1zu1 Anwendung finden.



> Daran könntest Du bisweilen übrigens ein wenig arbeiten; nicht immer so verbissen und rechthaberisch zu argumentieren, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und generell ein wenig konzilianter aufzutreten.
> Das ist weder als Seitenhieb, noch als Beleidigung zu verstehen, sondern als wohlmeinender Rat gedacht.


Deine  Selbstgerechtigkeit kannst du dir echt sparen, fass dir lieber mal an die eigene Nase bevor du mit dem Finger auf andere zeigst. Auch das ist natürlich nur als gut gemeinter Ratschlag gedacht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2017)

Gruselig ist das aber schon, wenn dir einfach Spiele aus deiner Spielebibliothek entfernt werden können und du kannst nichts dagegen machen. :-o


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2017)

@Scholdarr,

wo wird denn der Hersteller digitaler Produkte benachteiligt? Er hat doch NUR Vorteile im Vergleich zu materiellen Gütern. Er hat nur einmalige Produktionskosten, danach kopiert er sein Produkt einfach so oft er will und verkauft es neu. Der komplette Vertriebsweg über Internet spart ihn immense Kosten, er hat praktisch keine Vertriebskosten. 

Natürlich müssen sich diese Einsparungen auch im Preis niederschlagen! (Ich kaufe Downloadspiele deswegen auch für nur maximal 20 Euro. Das muss dann aber auch schon ein Kracher und recht neu sein). 

Durch DRM und Accountbindung kann er außerdem den Gebrauchtmarkt komplett trockenlegen und den Konsumenten extremst in seinen Eigentumsrechten beschränken. Das ist für den Konsumenten(!) keine faire Situation. 

Für mich sind Spiele dadurch vom Sammlerobjekt zu Wegwerfartikeln verkommen.


----------



## TheSinner (14. Februar 2017)

Ich hab übrigens damals, im Kindergarten, einen Freund gehabt. Der war dann aber ganz gemein zu mir und ich deshalb zu ihm. Aber dann war die Mama von dem da und meine auch und wir haben beide Hausarrest bekommen und ich find das war einfach nicht fair weil nämlich der hat angefangen und ich nämlich nicht und das ist total gemein. Meine Damen und Herren - das Niveauloslos aus der Niveauloslostrommel!

Das ist mein höchst qualifizierter Abschluss zu diesem Thema, kann ja wer Bescheid geben wenn das Diskussionsklima mal wieder oberhalb vom Marianengraben angekommen ist.

Ich bin ja sowas von raus...


----------

